
Dry, the beloved country - wallflower
https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/cape-town-drought
======
biztos
The very witty title of the article is a reference to "Cry, the Beloved
Country"[0], a famous South African novel from 1948 dealing with the racist
social structures leading to Apartheid. (It deals with other things too). It's
a great book and I would recommend it to anyone, even if you're not
particularly interested in South Africa.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cry,_the_Beloved_Country](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cry,_the_Beloved_Country)

[edit: typos]

~~~
bsder
One of the most interesting things I remember about "Cry, the Beloved Country"
was feeling as though the book had a _rhythm_.

------
atomical
> The whole mood was contagious. My first night, I openly gagged when my
> friend Paul put his hands into my dirty shower water to scoop it out for the
> toilet. But a day or two into my trip, when I opened a friend’s guest toilet
> lid to a turd, I nearly squealed with glee. I have never been so thrilled to
> see a previously deposited piece of shit in a toilet I myself hoped to take
> a crap in.

It might be time to rethink happiness.

------
rjeli
great story, thank you for posting

